# [resolu][e2fsck] sur partition racine

## zuthos

Bonjour,

J'ai un ordinateur qui plante au démarrage.

il me demande de faire e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

j'ai donc fait un :

```

# e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda2

```

Mais, il me donne le même message.

Donc, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire   :Embarassed: Last edited by zuthos on Thu Aug 05, 2010 5:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zuthos

j'ai fait un

```

fdisk -l

```

est rien.

Je précise que c'est après un update de udev

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu as les bon périphériques dans /dev ?

----------

## zuthos

En fait, hda2 n'apparais pas dans dev

 :Question: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

l'Ordi plante au démarrage donc tu passe par un liveCD ? Si c'est la cas de forte chance qu'il utilise libata (notation sd* au lieux de hd*) !

T'a quoi dans /dev ?

----------

## zuthos

Non, en fait, j'ai réussis a booter.

Il m'a mis ma /dev/root en racine.

Par contre, je dois recréer mes fichier /dev

et je n'ai pas MAKEDEV.

Faut-il que je fasse:

mknod /dev/hda   b 8 0

mknod /dev/hda1   b 8 1

mknod /dev/hda2   b 8 2

ect....

 :Question: 

----------

## xaviermiller

mon /dev est vide hormis null et console. Le reste est géré par udev.

----------

## zuthos

Je fais quoi alors???

----------

## xaviermiller

boote un livecd (systemrescuecd par exemple) et lance fsck à partir de là.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Donc tu est dans le cas dont je parlais sur l'autre topic, tu as un initrd fonctionnel qui monte correctement le rootfs, puis udev ne peuple pas correctement /dev donc l'init-script chargé de vérifier les partition gueule.

Il est probable que ce soit le même problème sur tes deux topics ! Ça peut venir d'une corruption du systeme de fichier, mais si ça se manifeste de façon identique (disparitions de certains périphériques dans /dev) sur deux machines c'est peu probable. 

Réinstalle udev et vérifie qu'il se lance bien au boot.

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu chrooter ton installation et poster ceci :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED

```

Si c'est actif, enlève le, recompile ton noyau et reboot.

----------

## zuthos

Bon, le plus dur serra de trouver un live CD. Mon graveur est sur l'un des deux pc  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et un LiveUSB ? http://www.sysresccd.org a un script pour transférer sur USB (ou tu peux le faire à la main, avec syslinux)

----------

## tahiry

Pas besoin de liveCD. Si tu as un prompt il suffit de faire un

```

# mount -o remount,rw /

```

Pour avoir un accès root "correct". Ensuite tu fais comme dit d2_racing tu enleves CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED  de ton noyau. Si tu fais un 

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

(dans "General Setup", "Create deprecated sysfs layout for older userspace tools")

# make && make modules_install

(copie de ton nouveau noyau dans /boot, reboot, ...)

```

[tahiry]

----------

## zuthos

La re-compilation en supprimant CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED du noyau à bien résolu mon problème.

Toutefois,j'ai bien du utilisé une Live. En effet, ma partition usr était dans un volume LVM...

 :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Good, bonne nouvelle.

----------

